# Happy Birthday, LPBeier!!



## Dawgluver (Oct 4, 2015)

Hope you get some great cake!!


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 4, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## creative (Oct 4, 2015)

Hope you have an enjoyable, fun filled day!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 4, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 4, 2015)

Happy birthday, LP!  I hope you've been enjoying your day!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 5, 2015)

Happy belated birthday, LP! Hope you had a great day!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks, Everyone! I had a quiet weekend, but very nice. TB spoiled me rotten and since I've been having a pain flare we stayed in and watched a bunch of movies. Some friends came by with gluten free cheesecake tonight and I had a slice of (not gluten free) fudge cake on Saturday!


----------

